# The Reactor Mod by MCV Philippines



## Alex (7/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (7/5/18)

Nice, now do that in a dual 21700 squonker and I'll buy the first one!


----------



## Dietz (7/5/18)

Alex said:


>



Im not into Squanking or Mechs... but this looks Sick!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

